

Dear @Biz, @Ev, and @Jack: Please show us the money - ilamont
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2009/09/25/dear-biz-ev-and-jack-please-show-us-money

======
dschobel
You know, I love these articles talking about all the missed monetization
opportunities, whether it's for twitter now or craigslist over the past few
years.

Now, I don't think @Biz and @Ev are as radical as Craig Newmark in their
disdain/indifference/whatever you want to call it regarding monetization but
it's really inspiring to see people focus more on building something awesome
with hundreds of millions of users rather than a cash cow which becomes
irrelevant in five years.

It's not hard to imagine that it's just so much more satisfying than taking
your millions and running.

~~~
AndrewDucker
Sure, it's satisfying. But it also costs money - and at some point someone's
going to have to pay, or it all folds like a house of cards.

------
pclark
why are people so obsessed with how twitter will make money?

twitter has the finest consumer web minds on the case.

